# Synchroniser morceaux cochés, bouton inactif...



## treza (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
mon iPod 5G est configuré au format Windows pour l'utiliser sur Mac et PC. Et sur les deux systèmes je rencontre le même problème:
Dans l'onglet  <résumé<  je voudrais cocher le bouton  <ne synchroniser que les morceaux et vidéos cochés<  mais il reste inactif (par contre deux autres boutons sont actifs, <gérer manuellement la musique<  ainsi que  <ouvrir iTunes à la connexion de l'iPod< , et là je peux les cocher et décocher). Comment faire pour activer <ne synchroniser que les morceaux et vidéos cochés< ?...


----------



## eleonooore (10 Novembre 2008)

Et si tu décoches "Gérer manuellement", tu ne peux toujours pas sélectionner l'option des morceaux cochés ?
Je me demande si l'un n'empêche pas l'autre, mais je ne peux pas vérifier pour l'instant. En attendant d'autres idées...


----------



## treza (10 Novembre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Et si tu décoches "Gérer manuellement", tu ne peux toujours pas sélectionner l'option des morceaux cochés ?
> Je me demande si l'un n'empêche pas l'autre, mais je ne peux pas vérifier pour l'instant. En attendant d'autres idées...


Effectivement en procédant ainsi ça marche! mais je ne vois pas la logique... En tout cas merci!


----------



## eleonooore (10 Novembre 2008)

Je vois une certaine logique, moi. Il faut choisir entre l'un ou l'autre, forcément.
Sinon, imaginons que tu ajoutes manuellement un morceau non coché : ton ordinateur pourrait imploser de douleur, déchiré qu'il serait par le choix à faire entre les deux règles qui lui ont été données.
Isaac Asimov n'a rien inventé


----------

